
Central bank of Ghana to hold 1% of reserves in Bitcoin - mthwsjc_
https://www.ghanaweb.com//GhanaHomePage/business/Invest-1-of-Ghana-s-reserves-in-bitcoin-Ndoum-to-BOG-614105
======
boysabr3
Hyperbolic title - this has merely been suggested. Not agreed upon.

As someone who has spent time working with the Ghanaian regulator on
cryptocurrency education, I think they're very unlikely to do something like
this (unless they're extraneously incentivised by something else or trying to
do something fishy [ML]).

